# Wireless A/V distribution and HD Antenna's



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Are there any products out there that wirelessly distribute A/V in HD? I know there is the Terk Leapfrog for regular def, but didn't know if there was anything else out there for HD.

Also, what HD OTA antenna's are good out there right now? Naturally, as small a profile as possible is preferred, but I'd be willing to go with something on the bigger side.. especially if I can find something that's inexpensive.

TKoP


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure on the wireless transmission, but HD antennas are basically the same as SD antennas. Being that you are in the Bay area, I'm assuming you live near most all of the network towers. In that case I would look for a UHF antenna that extends the distance you live from the furthest tower and point it in that direction... the closer towers should be fine. You might could even go with an omni-directional.

If you aren't sure exactly how far all the towers are... go to AntennaWeb.org and fill in your address. It will give you the distance and orientation of each tower.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

*DIY HDTV Antenna*

http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9613&st=0

I made a klone of the DB8 from this website and for $30 It works pretty good. I have never had such a good picture over the antenna and I saved about $270 to boot:jump:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There is also the MPX1000 HD Multipoint Extender from Avocent.
http://www.connectivity.avocent.com/products/emerge/mpx1000.asp


----------

